
Are Software Patents Evil? (06) - shawndumas
http://www.paulgraham.com/softwarepatents.html
======
sidcool
They are not evil, just misused. It's like calling a nuclear technology evil.
It's outcome will depend on how it's used, rather than how it actually is.

